# Do you use your foot/park brake?



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

While I was in the USA last September buying my current toy was amazed to see American driving automatics never used foot/park brake or hand brake.

Was lent private cars and quite a few groans as to me applying it.

Do you apply yours or just rely on the gearbox park?


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Road Runner
I dont even use the hand brake on a manual . When left with the brake on in our damp climate the shoes often rust onto the drum ,you may have noticed a jolt when starting off ?
Nigel


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John only when I need to put the jacks down, a lot of big Rv's with hydraulic brakes don't have a parking pawl on the box, they have a much maligned auto park brake, this comes on whenever you select park, or pull/press a knob.

Olley


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I too never use the handbrake when parked up on site. 

My sequence is hand brake on and into gear usually first apply wheel chocks release handbrake. When parked up at the house which is level it is just in gear.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

can't put my jacks down without it. also use it by habit whenever leaving driver's seat. forgot one time - terrible mistake - got away with it as follows:

pulled out of barn, coupled up car and drove off. on turning onto main (a51) road, heard awful squeal. yes, you guessed it, had left handbrake partly on in toad. jumped out quickly to release toad handbrake, as traffic building up behind. released it, and off went the rig on its own. pulled h/brake back on in toad and stopped it. if on a steep hill, that would have been it. 

the old lesson - distinguish between the important and the urgent. no need to hurry - stuff those behind, better to be safe! hence always use handbrake/parkbrake.

des


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Never use the handbrake on my van (just leave in gear) or my automatic car. But have to use it on RV or the slide out wont move and the jacks wont operate. Given the choice i wouldnt use it but the Yanks have me over a barrel so the speak!!

Dazzer


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

des said:


> the old lesson - distinguish between the important and the urgent. no need to hurry - stuff those behind, better to be safe! hence always use handbrake/parkbrake.
> 
> des


Good point, well made.

It's so very easy in these situations to panic slightly and end up with a bigger problem than you started out with.

Andrew


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Only use to be able to drop jacks and chock - *then release it *- have seen it lock up on a long stay vehicle.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Use mine every year when it has its MOT. Have had automatic cars for last fifteen years never use them on those either,

Regards


Lampie


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

We only use the 'hand' brake at MOT's and hills on our old Dodge, and our not so old Vaux Omega. Apart from hills never have used handbrake on auto's.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

What is a handbrake??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Guess that means no then. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

